# Persona 3: Best Waifu/Husbando?



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 3, 2016)

For P3 I definitely love Mitsuru hands down since:
*1. She's just so elegant, and fiiiine
B. She's voiced by Tara Platt*

Mitsuru is in my list of top 10 waifus, as for best husbando I'm currently debating Ken-Ken, Akihiko-Senpai, and Ryojii(I wanna lie and say that's how you spell his name but idk)/Pharos (they count as the same person right??)


----------



## piichinu (Jan 4, 2016)

chrom


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 4, 2016)

jk i like yukari aigis and minato


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not finished the game yet so no spoilers plz but I've been playing P3P and doing the female route and I chose Akihiko to romance.


Spoiler







If I was doing the male route, I would choose Mitsuru hands down.


----------



## Cou (Jan 4, 2016)

theo.....


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 4, 2016)

Aigis, hands down. I wish I didn't have to play as a dude to romance her though. I keep holding onto this far-fetched hope that one day a Persona game will let us play gay.

If I had to pick a dude, I dunno, probably Shinji. But considering how that turns out... uh.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2016)

Aiiiigiiis. If not her, Fuuka or Chihiro. Not like the MC goes out with everyone, anyway. *cough* Haven't done FeMC past early Priestess shadow, so I don't know about any of the guys social links, past early Junpei.


----------



## Joy (Jan 5, 2016)

Either Aigis or Fuuka definitely.
I love Yukari and Mitsuru butttt Aigis and Fuuka for the win!


----------



## Joy (Jan 5, 2016)

Double post :l


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 5, 2016)

Joy said:


> Either Aigis or Fuuka definitely.
> I love Yukari and Mitsuru butttt Aigis and Fuuka for the win!



Oh my god, I can't believe I forgot about Fuuka. I'm so ashamed. ;_;
I loved her during my first playthrough, but when Aigis showed up I got tunnel vision and suddenly no one else mattered... x3


----------



## anachronism (Jan 6, 2016)

definitely mitsuru, she's so classy, and i have a thing for red heads... she just takes the cake


----------



## Hoezay (Jan 6, 2016)

Junpei and Shinji


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 7, 2016)

MITSURU CAN STEP ON ME–NO, PLEASE STEP ON ME. 

For males, I like them all but maybe Shinji? Though 



Spoiler



it doesn't help that he's gone most of the story...


 so Theo in that case. That part where he takes off his glove...


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 11, 2016)

Mitsuru and Aigis. ♥u♥


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 11, 2016)

Yukari!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 12, 2016)

koromaru, no question.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 28, 2016)

whoops i thought this was all video games


----------



## Apron (Jan 28, 2016)

Fuuka.  Everyone knows shy girls are the cutest.  And I could teach her how to cook!


----------



## TofuIdol (Jan 29, 2016)

Ryoji for the guys and for the girls, Mitsuru.


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

Does Alice count? Lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 4, 2016)

Yukari and Mitsuru man. Makoto Yuki too


----------



## V-drift (Apr 28, 2016)

I wouldn't be saying waifu or husband. But if it I was asked such a thing to joke around, i would say Mitsuru is probably the best while Shinjiro is the other one. I really like how Mitsuri helps everyone to pay attention to objectives while making sure no one risks too much to get the objective. Shinjiro is the one I like due to him hiding his soft side. Even though he is always pretty cool and calm at the situations with friends.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 29, 2016)

Spoiler: junpei's da man


----------

